# Check how much books cost are Sony Book Store as compared to Kindle Book Store



## delron (Nov 13, 2008)

Just for fun I compared sony ereader book store with Kindle store to see how much they were charging for the same book by Tim Russert, First check out Sony:

http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/tim-russert//_/R-400000000000000035194

Now look at the price from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Wisdom-Our-Fathers-Lessons-Daughters/dp/B000GCFW9Q/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

Glad you bought Kindle, I am.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa, that is a significant difference!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, with Sony you save 10%; with the Kindle, save 72%! This is a no-brainer!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Power!!...yeah!!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow I never thought about just how big the different in the price between Sony and amazon was. I'm glad I went with Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Amazon should run a large price comparison chart to show ho much cheaper their books are. So much cheaper and wireless downloading is included in the cost.  

This is great unless you really really want a touch screen.  I don't.  screens are for reading, Key boards are for touching.  KB's are easier to clean than screens to.


Amazon sells all of the Sony readers.  Funny how none of them are out of stock.  Did they make enough?  Is everyone buying Kindles instead?


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

THe average price differences between the sony store and the amazon story where my primary reason I chose the kindle. I was on the fence on which I should get the reader or the kindle, but after looking at those prices my mind as absolutely made up.  Sony= gorgeous on the outside, but lazy and is a moneygrabber, or Kindle= geeky guy next door looks, smart with lots of personality and knows the value of a bargin.  Yeah I love my Kindle


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> screens are for reading, Key boards are for touching.


Hey! Quit touching my "keyboard!"


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Sony= gorgeous on the outside, but lazy and is a moneygrabber, or Kindle= geeky guy next door looks, smart with lots of personality and knows the value of a bargin.


I've never understood the "Kindle is ugly" crowd.

Sorry Steve Jobs, but Technology doesn't need to be _pretty_, it needs to work.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom always told me to go for the geek and not the pretty boy.  Guess she was right after all.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think it's ugly either, I think it's just right. And you know, I am so tired of all the silver and black shiny devices that I feel like I have to wipe every time I touch them so they stay shiny.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I don't think it's ugly either, I think it's just right. And you know, I am so tired of all the silver and black shiny devices that I feel like I have to wipe every time I touch them so they stay shiny.


I found the Sony waay too gadget-y. Plus it was cold! Who wants to read a cold book?



jah said:


> Wow I never thought about just how big the different in the price between Sony and amazon was. I'm glad I went with Kindle.


Also, Sony doesn't have as many books in their store. To me, that's no competition. They're gonna end up the Beta in this VHS war.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I've never understood the "Kindle is ugly" crowd.
> 
> Sorry Steve Jobs, but Technology doesn't need to be _pretty_, it needs to work.


I agree it not how it look but how well it work, plus I find that most of the time the kindle disappare as I read the book.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Kindle is just all around way better then the Sony.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

jah said:


> I agree it not how it look but how well it work, plus I find that most of the time the kindle disappare as I read the book.


2nd the Kindles ability to disappear... I don't feel as I am reading on an e-book I just fade into the story in my head if that makes any sense at all. And I love not having to wrestle a clunky hardcover in bed(I still love DTBs tho).

Honestly the Kindle looked geeky to me (not really ugly), but now that I have it in my paws it doesn't look as strange to me as it did in pictures. Its definitely speedier then the sony 505 I tried out. I hope that Kindle 2.0 (going to get one for the hubby now) has smoother transitioning then it currently does (the sony was much worse). So love my kindle, I am showing her off to everyone today lol.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I buy a lot of Sci Fi and I have checked Amazon's prices versus Baen, which has a large selection of SF books. In every instance (except when Baen gives you a free selection), Amazon is always cheaper, although usually by 10% - 15%, which is not as great as the Tim Russert example you show. But it does add up over time. However I do sometime rebuy a favorite book which I already have as DTB because I will no longer reread any non digital fare. So I gain in purchases but probably give it back in buying books for my "collection" that I already own.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We knew we were getting deals, thanks!  I guess Amazon's paper book sales are subsidizing the ebooks, and Sony doesn't have that luxury!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

> Honestly the Kindle looked geeky to me


That's why we have decalgirl.



Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! Quit touching my "keyboard!"


You got your screen in MY Key board!

YOU got your KEY BOARD in my SCREEN!

It's two! Two treats in one!


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW! Now that's a realllly big price difference. I'm a huge amazon fan anyway.


----------



## delron (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazon also has books for free, something that I could not find from Sony.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> That's why we have decalgirl.


I was thinking about it, but the look is really growing on me. I think I will just buy Macha a nice new dress! (aka an Oberon Cover)


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to admit that I never understood why some people thought the Kindle was "big and klunky."  I was able to hold my friend's first 2 Sony readers, and it was too small for me.  My Tia is just the right size to hold, and even a fumble-fingers like me can use the keyboard with my thumbs, which I can't do on any other device.  I suppose the Sony is "cooler" or "sexier" but I've always gone for comfort over looks.  I learned that lesson with my ex-hubby!  

Katiekat


----------



## rocketime (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a Sony 505 but after comparing prices for a month, I put the Sony on Ebay and bought the Kindle. Not only are the prices lower but you have about 10 times more books from Amazon available.


----------



## supermom (Nov 19, 2008)

Making me love the kindle even more.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I concidered getting a sony ereader last year while i was away for school (prelaptop) then discovered the kindle and have never been back since. Now sams sells the sony reader. when i see it feel bad for the people who are getting it for christmas. it just happens


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I was one who considered the Sony Reader too (mainly for their touch feature that honestly is very limited to what touch should be). But.. the book selection is so much better for the Kindle, plus the whispernet makes it so much more convenent. Not to mention - they killed the advantges of E-ink when they added touch the funky way they did.

I also have a lot more trust in Amazon as an ebook compnay than Sony. I think Amazon is in it for the long haul... and will always have the better content and pricing of it.

I love my kindle and have no regrets - even wiothout having touch capabilities.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

The kicker for me was when I found out that (like everything else they make) Sony is not Mac compatible.

Sony frustrates me with all their proprietary everything... memorystick= Sony only vs. SD = ubiquitous (I think we are up to 5 or 6 now)

Jim


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Count me as one who thinks my Little Gertie is beautiful.  Haven't gotten her a dress or fancy coat, yet, but she could wear a burlap bag and I would still think she was beautiful.

The Sony e-reader ... ick.  Those knobs sticking out, no cute little keyboard buttons.  Now that I can see the difference in book prices, I'm triply glad I got the Kindle.  

Actually, I didn't even know about Sony until after I got mine.  Then I thought maybe I made a bad decision (impulse buy at $100 off) by not looking into what else was available.  Nope, I was wrong again.  It was a good decision; it was the best decision in every possible way.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Sony laptop (which I like) so I get promotional emails from them pretty regularly. Lately I've been blitzed with "Sony suggestions for Christmas!" and they are promoting everything they make EXCEPT the ereader! Not once have I seen it listed but I have seen plenty of other stuff, from cameras to computers. Today I got a coupon for 10% off but in the fine print, the ereader is excluded from the offer (along with a bunch of flat screen TVs). 

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That probably means they think the e-reader is selling just fine without them pushing it.

Or it means that they're not really supporting the product.

I guess you can take your pick!

Ann
(I opted out of all those promos when I got my Sony laptop)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess Amazon's paper book sales are subsidizing the ebooks, and Sony doesn't have that luxury!


I've seen comments that Amazon is subsidizing their ebook prices to help the market grow. The downside of that is that there is a distinct possibility that the prices may rise after that period is over because Amazon wants to actually make some money from the sales. Considering the tough times that publishers have been in for a while, I can understand _them_ wanting to maintain the same prices for the ebooks as for DTBs, at least for a while.

But I'm still not paying more than $9.99 for a new book. 

Mike


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Unfortunately and fortunately my DH bought a Sony spur of the moment last Feb. when we were at Borders.  He loved it and decided that I needed an ebook too.  Here is the fortunate part, we looked around and found the Kindle, and that's what he ordered for me!  He thought I would like all of the "gadgety" parts like the Whisper net (yep I do).

I think now he may be regretting his purchase.  I keep telling him about all of the free or very inexpensive books I am getting and he hasn't gotten a new book in a month or two (doesn't want to spend what they ask for their books).  I'm starting to feel guilty, I obviously have the better of the two readers!  Maybe someday I'll convince him to sell his Sony and get a Kindle (we would be able to share books then too).

Side note:  Post #50   Wha Hoo! Out of Dr. Seuss I didn't think I'd ever get to 50, this place is addictive.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

There is a thread about Sony freebies here on MobileRead: 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33591


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> There is a thread about Sony freebies here on MobileRead:
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33591


Thank you! I just sent the link to him (we live in the same house but I send him an email? )


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am glad I bought the Kindle over the Sony. Can't imagine having anything else! I never considered it klunky or ugly. And of course there is Whispernet which in my opinion is the number 1 selling point. Dollar for dollar, Kindle is the best buy!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

One of the things I remembered about the Sony was it felt cold. Kindle doesn't.  When I shop for something expensive, I want to know that it fits me. When I bought my last car, I made a list of fuel efficient cars, and went out and sat in each one. Only those that had comfortable seats got test driven. Kindle is kind of like that, comfortable.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Rivery said:


> Thank you! I just sent the link to him (we live in the same house but I send him an email? )


*LOL, I'd start worrying when you IM each other in the same house 

OT...bought the Tim Russert book 

Back on topic....I never thought the Kindle was clunky, maybe not the prettiest in pictures and definitely better looking in person, but not clunky. Now, my Rocket ebook was clunky but I will admit that I loved that thing up until the company went defunct.*


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I have both.  I own the Sony PRS-505 Since December 6th of 2007.  I love that reader.  But I'm also slightly technical, so I never watch were I buy books; I buy LIT & Mobi books from every bookstore and convert.  I'm a huge romance reader and Harlequin usually have coupons and since I'm not hindered by format, I have no problem.  I've been a member of MobileRead ever since I decided to buy a reader and researched my choices for 3 days before choosing the Sony over the Kindle.  Over the past 10 months, I've read a lot about the Kindle on the board-  So when the Oprah $50 coupon was posted on the board, I took advantage of it because I had 2 $25 gift certificate from Amazon, so I ordered the Kindle on October 24th of this year and end up paying $259, $40 less then what I paid for the Sony 11 months ago.  To tell you guys the truth, the only reason I order the Kindle was to be able to buy from the Amazon bookstore.  If their content was available to buy without a Kindke, I probably would not own a Kindle.  But now that I do, I love it too.  It's hard to explain but I guess it's like having 2 kids, the 1st one is special because you have never been a parent before but that does not mean the 2nd one is less precious.  I use both now.  I buy most of mine books from Amazon now and make a Sony version and load it on my PRS-505, so I have the books for both reader.  I alternate between them.  One thing I still like more about the Sony is how they keep track of pages in the book (example of a pages number in a Harlequin typical book on a Sony in small font is 287 pages, so if you're on page 100 then you know there are 187 pages like you just read to get through).  Amazon bookstore is a big advantage for serious readers, so I give amazon the edge.  Personally, I would not part with either one of my readers.  I just got the Sony back 3 days ago after being without it for over 10 days because I sent it back to Sony for battery repair (it was not holding charge for more then 3 days) and I love the fact that I still had the Kindle.  So, it's great having 2 electronic readers.  I just received the Oberon red dragon cover with velcro on Friday so my Kindle is looking great and competing with mine red Dooney & Bourke cover that I have on the Sony.  I'm waiting for my skin from Decalgirl and then I'll post pictures.


----------

